# 1952 20” schwinn World badged



## Junkman Bob (Jun 1, 2022)

Up for consideration is a 20” girls schwinn … schwinn tubular S-2 rims …Schwinn scripted front Hub and ND rear Hub ..one spoke missing from front wheel … Fenders look pretty good … I believe seat is not correct … has matching Goodyear All weather air wheel tires … has held air for 4 days so seems all good …Has a few small pieces of white reflective tape …should come off … cool world badge on this one …. I believe this beauty is from 1952 … Rims are straight and spin freely … Brakes work just fine …. Bike will cleanup nicely IMO … This one is a cool one for sure !!! Shipping to continental 48 and please add 65 via MO for shipping/purchase ….This bike will be packed properly and promptly…
Feel free to PM me for more questions or pictures !
Thanks as always Cabers 👍🏻👍🏻🇺🇸🇺🇸

I have a vintage set of training wheels if interested … Feel free to PM me for details .


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 1, 2022)

More pics


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 1, 2022)

Cool little thang


----------



## KevinBrick (Jun 3, 2022)

$150.00


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 3, 2022)

Respectfully ND Kevin …


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 10, 2022)

Cool little bike


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 17, 2022)

Nice bike for the small one in your life … Chgo steel 🇺🇸🇺🇸


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 2, 2022)

Bump 
Lmk if you need parts off this one …


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns (Jul 2, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> Bump
> Lmk if you need parts off this one …



How much for the 20” wheels set


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 30, 2022)

TTT


----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 4, 2022)

Cool little bike world badged


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 19, 2022)

Bump it …. Let me know if anyone can use any parts


----------



## nick tures (Nov 19, 2022)

how much for the rims Bob ?.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 20, 2022)

PM Sent


----------

